# Tiger Barb Glofish



## Fishnerd101 (Aug 20, 2012)

I was walking through Pet** (not to buy anything, just to look at their tanks) and saw that they now have Tiger Barb Glofish! I got a pic with my phone, but it's a cruddy old one and I can't connect it to my computer to show. I was just wondering what other kind of Glofish they have now.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it's just the zebra danios and tiger barbs that are genetically modified and trademarked as GloFish, but there are other species that look similar but are dyed or tattooed to change their color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishnerd101 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't condone the Glofish, but it's alot better than the normal process. It's still wrong though.
I've also seen another kind of Glofish, some kind of tetra that was circle-shaped and had long fins. I could tell it was a Glofish because they had the lights off in the tank for maintenance, and they were glowing.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hm... Was it a Black Widow Tetra? They sometimes take a color morph of them, the White Skirt Tetra, and dye them - sometimes they're under the name "Mixed Fruit Tetra". I've seen them at pet stores in the blacklight tanks and they glow a bit.


----------

